# When Do They Lose Their Horns in N. Ga.?



## BassWorm

I've gotten a couple of spikes and an eight pointer on the trail cam in the last two days. Yesterday I watched an eight for about 30 minutes at the feeder. I kinda thought they would be dropping their horns any time now but none have yet that I've seen. When do deer in N. Ga. normally drop their horns? Oh, I know they're really antlers but I've called them horns all my life and its too late to change now. :


----------



## creekrunner

i saw an 8 pt. in wilkes county about 8-10 years ago on the first weekend in march that still had his rack, by far the latest i've seen. now thru february is about right.
 had a friend who shot a nice 7 pt. in late december a couple of years ago and when he grabbed an antler to drag, it came off in his hand. he was highly upset


----------



## beginnersluck

I saw the same 9pt I let go earlier in the season last weekend while scouting. Still had 5 points. Some drop in late Dec. all the way trough Feb.


----------



## Woody

IMO --- if you see a buck before Dec.15th that has shed

or

A buck still carrying Antlers after April 10th

It would be unusual.


----------



## dominantpredator

I have a friend who shot a nice buck the last week of December and when he grabbed his antlers for the drag, one antler came off and the deers head fell to the ground jarring the other one from his head. And turkey hunting one day somewhere around the 10th of April ( Iam thinking it was the 6th actually) but I jumped a small buck from a wheat field and he still had both sides of his antlers.


----------



## Rebel 3

A friend of mine ran one other in the city of Monroe last weekend that had lost both his antlers.


----------



## Jack Straw

Last Jan 27th I got a picture on my trail camera of an 8 pointer on Cobb's Legion.  By the March 5th, I had pictures of two bucks both of which had dropped their headgear.  I cannot say with much certainty that one of antlerless bucks was the 8-pointer, but the pics with and without antlers were taken about 75 yds apart.  

I'm putting my camera back out this weekend in hopes of finding bucks that survived the season.

Jack


----------



## meriwether john

One of our rabbit hunters has already found a 4pt shed and two 5 pt sheds. the 5's are both sides of a 10 pointer. I shot a "doe" 2 years ago on Dec. 28th that turned out to be a 1 1/2 year old buck that had shed and scabbed over already. Have also seen bucks with both sides still in turkey season, though rarely.


----------



## HardCoreHunter

To answer your question........Whenever they get ready.  I hope that narrows it down for you.


----------



## BassWorm

Sounds good to me HCH. Bet you didn't go to the club today. I can't even get down my driveway. Maybe in a couple days. Got cabin fever already.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I had a crew out in the back yard eating corn this morning  

The big 6 and the spike still had their antlers, another little guy had scabed over pediciles where he had shed.

Anywhere from mid Dec. until mid April, as Woody has said. I heard years ago that older, more dominant bucks usually shed first.


----------



## HardCoreHunter

Not making my weekly trip up to the club just doesn't feel right.  I hope to go tomorrow but will just have to see.   I can't imagine what that mountain is like.  Well I can, one big snow cone.


----------



## hpostelle

You are not going to beleive this but last May I saw a pretty nice buck with antlers. I wondered if he was in a bacholar group or those were does with him. That is the absolute latest I have ever seen horns on a deer. Several years ago while fishing at West Point Lake I saw a hugh buck in February with antlers still on his head.


----------

